# Stupid rams!



## neener92 (Apr 10, 2012)

I was putting my rams back together this morning, like I've done several times before, after using one to breed a few of my ewes. Well, wouldn't you know they started fighting like they are mortal enemies! After two hits one fell down, we ended up having to shoot him. Of course it was the sweetest/calmest one too.  Once I got the butt head out he preceded to get in with my goats and tried ramming my kids and momma goats.  And the only reason I had two in the first place was to keep the one (living one) a friend when he isn't breeding, looks like he will be living alone!   Today I hate farming!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost one of your rams! They can be really stupid.

In the future, when you are putting rams together, you should lock them up in a very small space (small enough that they can't back up and butt) for however long it takes for them to calm down. This could be 15 minutes or a few days.


----------



## TeamChaos (Apr 10, 2012)

Daaang, I am so sorry. That SUCKS.


----------



## neener92 (Apr 10, 2012)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you lost one of your rams! They can be really stupid.
> 
> In the future, when you are putting rams together, you should lock them up in a very small space (small enough that they can't back up and butt) for however long it takes for them to calm down. This could be 15 minutes or a few days.


They can be very stupid! I normally do that, but today he was already out and right there by the gate, it just seemed easier. I would have had to run him all the way back to the barn then run the other to the barn (to put them in a small pen). Obviously that would have been the better idea.


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry you had to go through that. It must have been a terribly helpless feeling watching that go on. I hope it's a better day for you today


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 11, 2012)

Stupid  ???     NO , NO WAY, NADA  ...  just following Mother Nature's laws for passing on one's genes of  the survival of the fittest to the next generation.


----------



## neener92 (Apr 11, 2012)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> Sorry you had to go through that. It must have been a terribly helpless feeling watching that go on. I hope it's a better day for you today


I felt so extremely helpless (kinda wish I would have had my really good cattle dog out to try to stop it), stupid even, for just letting them together in a big field.

We may get some lambs out of him! He was only with one of my ewes.  I'm praying for girls!  I was actually going to put him in with two younger ewes that needed bred (daughters of the ram that's alive) in a week or so, now I guess I'll have to sell them both or buy a ram for a little then sell him.

Here is a picture of Winchester (the one who didn't make it) just a few days ago, he was such a big pretty boy! Don't you wonna kiss those lips?!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry. We've been lucky and our big guy and little guy get along a-okay. I'm thinking pink for your lambies


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 11, 2012)

I am so sorry.


----------



## rmbgky (Apr 11, 2012)

This brings up the question of how to dispose of larger animals when they die or you cull them.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 11, 2012)

rmbgky said:
			
		

> This brings up the question of how to dispose of larger animals when they die or you cull them.


When I took my pre-vet large animal class, my ag teacher told me that (in our area, at least) it's illegal to bury anything over 100 lbs. We compost our sheep, though.


----------



## neener92 (Apr 11, 2012)

We live on a very large farm, about 1,500 acres. We bury our cattle and sheep whenever we can, other times we take them to our "bone grave yard" way back in the woods and lay them to rest.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 16, 2012)

Composting is a great way to go. We also will set a big bonfire here when needed.

Sorry you lost your ram.

Liz


----------



## neener92 (Apr 18, 2012)

We have Winchester lambies! A ewe and a ram! Winifred and Chester, I think that is appropriate!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratulations! 

Liz


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 19, 2012)

awesome! We gotta have Pics!


----------



## neener92 (May 4, 2012)

Here they are....
Ram lamb, he looks so much like his daddy! For some reason he isn't doing well.....just my luck! 






Ewe lamb.


----------



## terrilhb (May 4, 2012)

Oh no. He is gorgeous. I hope he starts to feel better.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (May 4, 2012)

> Ram lamb, he looks so much like his daddy! For some reason he isn't doing well.....just my luck! sad


Oh they are adorable! It is VERY frustrating when a line you really need to replace just doesn't do well. We have a boar here that we are desperately trying to get a son out of but the girls survive & the boys die! Hope your ram does not quit on you but starts to thrive. 

Liz


----------



## neener92 (May 14, 2012)

The ram lamb seems to be doing better! YAY!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (May 16, 2012)

Wonderful!

Liz


----------



## Southdown (May 16, 2012)

My Leroy just died last week.  We weren't sure if the other ram killed him or not.  We thought he might have choked because he died within a 20 minute time frame.  There weren't any signs of fighting, but then again, maybe there wouldn't be any physical signs.  Ours had been penned together for a while prior.  But I can relate because the ram that did die was the calm and friendly one.  Why do the good die young?  Of course, my big, fat older ram is alive and well.  He'll probably live forever.  Yes, the good die young and the favorites seem to go first.  I am sorry for your loss too!

Someone asked about bodies?  We got our skid loader and dug a big hole in the yard with the bucket.  Then he had to cover it back up.  Leroy is next to a new apple tree and I dedicated the tree in his honor.  Sounds cheesy, but I like my animals.  We will have to re-seed the grass.  It was very difficult emotionally to have put him in the dirt.  My husband wouldn't drive over it because it bothered him.


----------

